# M306 tribute.



## Goldslinger (Jan 28, 2022)

I am building a m306 tribute for my daughter to ride. I am looking for grips that will look correct or semi correct . Any ideas? Does anyone make a repro set of grips? 
I have taken lots of pictures of my build. When I get some time I will post pictures. I was also thinking about doing a navy theme . Maybe putting a plaque between the bars with a W.a.v.e.s. theme and some navy base? Maybe Key West. I have never seen one done in Haze gray. Maybe some black torpedo grips if I do gray. I look forward to your opinions. 
Sam


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 28, 2022)

I think rope/chord grips would fit with a nautical theme...but perhaps not military or Navy like you're thinking. The battleship grey will be very cool...indicates right away that it's Navy. Perhaps incorporate vintage style aluminum parts as a military solution to reduce rusting near the ocean....just riff'n - you asked for it!  Looking forward to pics....


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 28, 2022)

Here is some pictures of the frame fabrication. I will keep chipping away at it.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 29, 2022)

Just FYI these were never Navy gray from the factory and I have yet to evidence of Navy use of these


----------



## Mercian (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi @Goldslinger 

The grips on these bikes were the same OD Green Textile #43 Tenite acetate grips as the G519. Here is an unrestored bike, MG154711, K8, rear hub M3, belonging to Questmasters (not a member here).













However, as discussed here, it is not unknown for black 'Coke Bottle' grips to be seen in photos and on unrestored bikes.









						Reproduction OD Grips on Ebay | Military Bicycles
					

Did anyone see the price that took a pair of reproduction OD Military G519 grips on Ebay yesterday morning?  They went for $167.50 plus $7.20 shipping.  See ebay item # 323327703781.  Wow!!! That's way more then what I have ever paid for any pair of NOS original grips! I sure hope that the buyer...




					thecabe.com
				




I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian.

PS, if you are painting it grey, paint it green first for added authenticity (-:


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 31, 2022)

I have been contemplating modifying my frame and fabricating the single, large, threaded
dropout chain adjuster. As you have done so masterfully. Just wondering if you used round
stock, drilled and threaded it prior to welding it in place straight. Presumably, if you had cut
grooves on either side it would slide into place straight between the drop out groove and 
make it easier to hold and align. I do like the appearance of the bigger, slotted round head, 
chain adjustment screws.


----------



## Goldslinger (Feb 1, 2022)

I have some cleaning up to do on the drop outs. I actually just split a piece of 1/2 inch tubing and shortened up the originals(where the chain adjusters went) . To about 5/8 in length. And welded the half piece right over them on the front and back. It is a smidge longer than my original g519. I was going to cut and weld in a threaded  slug. But this changed on the fly. 
I would probably try a slug next time.


----------



## Nino (Feb 7, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> I am building a m306 tribute for my daughter to ride. I am looking for grips that will look correct or semi correct . Any ideas? Does anyone make a repro set of grips?
> I have taken lots of pictures of my build. When I get some time I will post pictures. I was also thinking about doing a navy theme . Maybe putting a plaque between the bars with a W.a.v.e.s. theme and some navy base? Maybe Key West. I have never seen one done in Haze gray. Maybe some black torpedo grips if I do gray. I look forward to your opinions.
> Sam



I got repro black torpedo grips for my G519 tribute bike off eBay. They were around $50 if I remember correctly.


----------

